# Choice, Golf or Corolla, by tomorrow!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Choice is,

1.6 FSi golf, 2004 with 140k miles £2500 or

1.4 VVTi T-Spirit Corolla, 2002 with 81K £2495 before any P/X with missus 96 P reg Fiesta

Poll to follow


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Corolla


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buying cars of that age and mileage you have far more possibilities for something to go wrong.

At 140k, the Golf just has too many miles for me. It wouldn't be much of a shock for anything to break at that kind of mileage. 

In general I always think that many of the Japanese cars offer better long term reliability. The fact the Toyota also is 60k to the good on the VW, I would go with the Toyota.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

I'm VW through and through but in this case, I'd be buying the corolla. 150k might not matter that much to the engine but the rest of the car has had to do it as well


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That's far more than I'd be paying for a 10 year old car with that mileage! Unless it was a Bentley Mulsanne or something.
Surely that's an £800 motor.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Voted Toyota as it's prob good for reliability and the lower miles, but I am not a Toyota and if I was in your situation I would prob be looking for a lower milage golf but this prob means spending more time searching, something it doesn't should like you have.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Given that choice, corolla all day long.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I did test drive both today and the golf drove beautifully I have to admit, had a brief issue of idling when cold, but it didn't see too bad, had a full service history, the corolla I didn't feel was as good, the drive wasn't as good, and in instruments, i.e., interior fan seemed like you had to press them quite hard to work, and the clutch felt rather high too, the missus liked the golf outside, corolla inside, strange woman


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Buy a corolla t sport ? Get them at a decent price ? 
Loads on ebay atm ? 
But between the both you have put up corolla is the better choice ! Just be careful and make sure to listen to any grinding or unusual whining noise as the gearbox diff bearing tend to wear on them .


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

depends on the maintenance i guess , id buy golf as i dont like toyotas they are very reliable tho

and u should drive both the golf may be better than toyota depends alot on the sort of miles the cars have done


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

For the price & mileage the Corolla assuming FSH

Coming from a Golf owner


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Forgot to say that the missus only does around 4 - 6k miles a year at present


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't think I'd buy any of them at those prices.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mr A4 said:


> Don't think I'd buy any of them at those prices.


Interesting. why not ? Seems to be the going prices in the market at present

What you buy?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Which model is the golf mk4/5?

I've looked at used prices on the clio and have to say even though it's 6yrs old they seem have been around the same value for a while now. Paid £8k @ 1yr old now about £3k with 43k on and full renault service history apart prob cambelt which was a local VAG specialist at half the price


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Interesting. why not ? Seems to be the going prices in the market at present
> 
> What you buy?


The golf is too dear tbh. I paid 1600 for a 2004 53 plate 1.4 'Match', full service history, new tyres, new disks and pads, full years MOT back in august from a main dealer. Hope this helps.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Is that a mk4 or 5?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, this is close, golf shading it by only one vote!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Is that a mk4 or 5?


Mk4


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Interesting. why not ? Seems to be the going prices in the market at present
> 
> What you buy?


Just as comparison. I know this is a few years ago.
I got a Peugeot 406 LX saloon, 51 plate with 49k on. One owner, Full main dealer history, from our local Hyundai dealer with a years warranty for £2900.
I sold it about 2.5 years ago for £700, and it was MINT and well under 100k miles.
Given age and mileage those 2 should be £800 max. Or at least that's what I reckon.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I Voted corolla but they are far to expensive. Sell your girlfriends car, buy privately and save some dosh.
Mk4 golf won't be fsi iirc, 1.6 sr engine engine normally.
I could not spend over 2k for a 2002 car

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...es/price-from/1500/fuel-type/petrol?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...orolla/postcode/ng118hd/make/toyota?logcode=p


----------



## valkyr (Oct 30, 2013)

As a golf owner and big VW fan I say pick the corolla. The fsi engine isn't the best invention to come out of germany. I'd by a newer golf with a tsi engine or go for the corolla.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Forgot, that was £2900 including a years tax.
And it was 5.5 years old. I kept it for 5 years, sold it, it's still being used and has 130k on


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For reliability a Corolla 120% less to go wrong, I am VW fan in my petrol vains and own VW'S but Corollo has to be the chosen one they last for the test of time and reliable motoring, parts are cheap and vvti engine has good timing on the ratios.
The FSI which is fuel stratified injection, I believe are known for pumps to go these, but don't mark my words read online and take both for a test drive, the golf will be a more rewarding drive so you have weigh up everything.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's sort of thing I'd prob buy for £2.5k or similar....

http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...del/focus/price-to/2500/radius/1500?logcode=p

Even the older shape should be a decent car plus no doubt find a lower milage example for money


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Got to be the corolla just for reliability, I hope whichever you go for gives you no trouble.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Just as comparison. I know this is a few years ago.
> I got a Peugeot 406 LX saloon, 51 plate with 49k on. One owner, Full main dealer history, from our local Hyundai dealer with a years warranty for £2900.
> I sold it about 2.5 years ago for £700, and it was MINT and well under 100k miles.
> Given age and mileage those 2 should be £800 max. Or at least that's what I reckon.


I see what your saying but you can't find these cars for that money, so they must be good cars, both of them, suppose the market dictates the prices


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Golf all the way and no doubts


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

Small cars always seem to hold their value well, especially these days when you get your trousers taken down at the pumps.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> Here's sort of thing I'd prob buy for £2.5k or similar....
> 
> http://www2.autotrader.co.uk/classi...del/focus/price-to/2500/radius/1500?logcode=p
> 
> Even the older shape should be a decent car plus no doubt find a lower milage example for money


That would be a good choice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People will always lead towards VAGs on here. I just feel £2500 for a 140k Golf is too much.

Had a look on Autotrader and I see this.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201401201171134

Newer, less than half the mileage(only 54k) and £1000 less. At £1500 that seems a good deal to me. It is the less desirable Golf saloon though.

.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Corolla, any day. It will last allot longer than a 140k 1.6 petrol Golf.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Very interesting views here, for once, a very good discussion without VAG bashing, lol

Had a last minute thought last night about a Polo, seem to be some better VFM car out there, think I may be getting carried away by finally being able to afford a Mk5 golf, so was thinking about a polo, then a golf later, with more sensible mileage on it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Corolla, as its lower mileage. I had a diesel mk4 golf, it had done 115k when i bought it, never a week went past when something did'nt go wrong. Engine was fine it was just the rest, never again.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow what an amazing poll, still only one in it, 31 - 32


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That focus looks a good buy but be aware its due a cambelt at 10years or 100k . So even on 80k its due now . The vws have very short cambelt intervals which i find off putting . Those corollas are solid but as said for the miles both cars sound a bit steep . 

Are you in a huge rush ?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Corolla for me. The 1.6 engine in the Golf is pretty poor by all accounts, quite thirsty in the real world.

At that budget I'd be looking at a Yaris T Sport, easy to drive and much more fun than either. Surpisingly spacious too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

NO brainer - the Corolla:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

*A car has been bought*

Yes, I made the decision, and bought a car…………


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yes, I made the decision, and bought a car…………


And its neither of the above :lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Waiting for a drum roll………


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hurry up im to excited :lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Hurry up im to excited :lol::lol:


Ok , just for you………


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Come on!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I went for a 1.6 VVTi Corrolla T Spirit

The 1.4 just didn't feel right, so went for the 1.6 in silver, was advertised for £1995, haggled a trade in for £300 for her old thing, we keep the remaining tax, albeit only 4 or 5 months of it, so not bad I suppose


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice. What about some pictures 
I nearly bought a Corolla when I was a bit younger. A Maroon one!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Will try later, picking it up Sunday


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Will try later, picking it up Sunday


Good man :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> I went for a 1.6 VVTi Corrolla T Spirit
> 
> The 1.4 just didn't feel right, so went for the 1.6 in silver, was advertised for £1995, haggled a trade in for £300 for her old thing, we keep the remaining tax, albeit only 4 or 5 months of it, so not bad I suppose


Good choice and a good price as well, look forward to seeing it :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. Just in need of a good polish. 

As I said before, I'd be going for something like that if i was looking at that age of car. 

Hopefully turn out to be a good one.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks a tidy one mate.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Turns out the Toyota is a one owner car as well, massive history for it too, looks like all the receipts too

Must just say a massive thank you for everyone's input and votes on this, and my other thread about her "new" car, lol, appreciated all the advice, I was tempted to get the golf, probably would have if it was for me, but as it was her car, I can't really force it on her!

Look at her MoT for the fiesta, and she had done around 2 - 3K a year mileage! Ridiculous really.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Looks very clean for its year, as has been said a good polish will bring it up well, and if you want to a new set of plates :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

First thing on the list is number plates, lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> First thing on the list is number plates, lol


Its sad, look what being on here does to us :lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bit of an anti climax really wasnt it? lol

when the weather gets better, i will give it a good detail

tried working out how long she had her old Fiesta for, over 7 years, guess she was due another car really, lol

oh and there was only 3 votes in it, pretty close poll


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks tidy


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

well, there was a bit of a weird noise coming from the front of the fiesta, so i decided to investigate, turned out the brake pads on the passenger side had disintergrated and fell to bits when i took the brakes to bits, so put new pads on it, cost £16, never mind, knowing my luck i would have had some kind of comeback if something had happened!

pick up tomorrow!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jeez, how close was that poll then? lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Close, but i bet people still vote (37-38)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Toyota for me, never got my vote though


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Had my wife's 53 plate corolla from new. Now over 10 years old and 80k miles it still drives and feels like new. Only had to replace tyres, brakes and a window seal. Hope yuppies is as good.
I must admit too being biased as I work for Toyota building Cars but can honestly recommend the corolla


----------

